# Fairview Farmhouse



## Rubex (Feb 16, 2016)

Sitting in 130 acres of farmland, Fairview Farmhouse is completely cut off from any roads. It dates from the early 20th Century and has been unoccupied since 2006 when it was left to fall into its current state. Inside the property it was nice to see some features still remaining. 













































































Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## tazong (Feb 16, 2016)

Nice pictures bud - these types of places are my favourite - no one around - plenty of time to explore and fly betty in peace - ahhhhhh


----------



## DiggerDen (Feb 16, 2016)

Lovely find Rubex. Lots of interesting original features. Thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 16, 2016)

That is a state, but a cracming find all the same! 
Cheers for sharing


----------



## smiler (Feb 16, 2016)

Looks wrecked and is wrecked yet you got a delightful post out of it, I loved it, Thanks
PS
Nice Belfast


----------



## Rubex (Feb 16, 2016)

smiler said:


> Looks wrecked and is wrecked yet you got a delightful post out of it, I loved it, Thanks
> PS
> Nice Belfast



Cheers Smiler. I guess even all the way out here this house wasn't safe. I see Belfasts in my sleep now lol


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice find Rubex,couldn't decide whether the third from last picture was of a well or a cess pit,but the vent in the concrete cap decided me that you'd probably not really want to fall in a pit fill of ancient sewage........


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 17, 2016)

Loved this - fantastic photos. This place is a really great find and lovely to see all the original doors in place. Thank you


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 17, 2016)

Great find!Smashing set of of images....see the fireplace miners have paid a visit.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 17, 2016)

"Danger: keep out". What sort of danger? Looks as safe as houses! Great find and lovely set Rubex...


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 17, 2016)

oldscrote said:


> Nice find Rubex,couldn't decide whether the third from last picture was of a well or a cess pit,but the vent in the concrete cap decided me that you'd probably not really want to fall in a pit fill of ancient sewage........



It's the original well, but some bastard has hacked off the old lift pump that was originally there.


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 17, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> It's the original well, but some bastard has hacked off the old lift pump that was originally there.



Cheers for the info Dirus Strictus,glad it isn't what I thought.The pump probably went to some architectural salvage yard.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice report. That house is quite old going by the the features. Stone floors in two of the rooms. The door handles. But the windows, some electrical fittings and a couple of fireplace have been stolen. What a shame. Nice photos though.


----------



## degenerate (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice Rubex, I bet that was lovely to live in back in the day.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 19, 2016)

I still can't believe how isolated this place was..and great set ☺


----------

